# Official Class of 2015 MBBS Thread :)



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Guys, so I thought I should make an Official thread for the students who are applying for the 2011 year (Graduates of year 2015), Please state what Pakistani Medical Schools you're applying to, if you've heard back, why you want to go to Pakistan, how YOUR application procedure is going, if you have any second plans, and your plans on how you will go about in your new life in Pakistan  Sounds exhilarating!!! I am pumped to get started in the world of medicine!

So here's my list:
Shifa Medical (First Choice, and most probably!)
King Edwards
DOW
Ziauddin Medical


:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

and Shifa finally got my application! I hear from them again next week


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I sound so nerdy lol; So ya I got in touch with admissions, and they said they'll tell me if I have a chance or not, or something along those lines next week, so I'm praying!


----------



## alisha ali (Jul 18, 2011)

AY THERE MATES, I am new to this site, it's awesome. The schools I applied to are NUST, AMC and King Edwards. Im still in the KE app procedure, it's a lot of paperwork!!! I want to attend a Pakistani Medical School, so i won't be in debt!! lol, nah it's because I feel like it's accelerated to the point which will help me mature and gain a lot of independence as well as a new level of maturity. No second plans, I always say, stick to your first plan and put your heart in it, because if you create a second one, you'll end up doing that instead. This is a great thread to get to connect with student's who're going into Pakistani Medical Schools this year!!! THNX TALIB


----------



## adiba (Jun 30, 2011)

Im applying to AMC and Shifa. I heard from AMC that they got my application, but nothing from Shifa yet.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought we will graduate in 2016. Its a five year course. :/ I have a really long list. Shifa,AMC, FUMC,RLMC,Ziauddin,LNMC,CPMC and PMC. LOL Used the abbreviations so I don't sound boring. Best of Luck guys.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Shaman, I guess I was thinking Pakistani System, I think you're correct however.What's your first choice? And nice list man, good luck to you too


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

First choice is Shifa. And thanks,


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

Adiba and alisha, did you guys apply to nust as foreign sat students? what were ur sat 2 scores? 

i also applied as a foreigner :d


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I applied as a foreigner and I have 2020


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

What about you?


----------



## adiba (Jun 30, 2011)

GaRfield said:


> Adiba and alisha, did you guys apply to nust as foreign sat students? what were ur sat 2 scores?
> 
> i also applied as a foreigner :d



I applied as a foreign student to NUST, my SAT too scores were the following, 
Bio M-760 Chem- 780 and Math I- 690 (I know the math is terrible, but I had no other chance to retake it, so I have to keep it.)
#eek


----------



## adiba (Jun 30, 2011)

so I guess that's a 2230 I believe, if you add it up like that.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

You have very commendable scores Adiba, you should apply to Shifa Medical College as well, you would have a very good chance for admissions, may I ask why do you want to go to Pakistan for Medical ?


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

adiba said:


> so I guess that's a 2230 I believe, if you add it up like that.


You're definitely gonna get in.. but the only problem is with amc and its rules.. strictness and bla bla


----------



## adiba (Jun 30, 2011)

GaRfield said:


> You're definitely gonna get in.. but the only problem is with amc and its rules.. strictness and bla bla


I sure hope so! and it's fine, I can bare it, and what did you get on your SAT II scores?


----------



## adiba (Jun 30, 2011)

talib said:


> You have very commendable scores Adiba, you should apply to Shifa Medical College as well, you would have a very good chance for admissions, may I ask why do you want to go to Pakistan for Medical ?


Probably because I don't wanna take the MCATS LOL. But it's just that there's family over there and I can manage.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

talib said:


> and Shifa finally got my application! I hear from them again next week


Thats so nice best of luck Allah may help you don't worry inshAllah they will take you. Ask your mother to pary for you, you will see, you will get in. InshAllah Allah will do what ever will be good for you. Best of luck once again



To All others good luck Allah may help you All


:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know when the application deadline is for this year?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

For what school?


----------



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

Man I feel so stupid. I wasn't able to call KEMU today, do you know when the deadline is for KEMU?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

talib said:


> Hey Guys, so I thought I should make an Official thread for the students who are applying for the 2011 year (Graduates of year 2015), Please state what Pakistani Medical Schools you're applying to, if you've heard back, why you want to go to Pakistan, how YOUR application procedure is going, if you have any second plans, and your plans on how you will go about in your new life in Pakistan  Sounds exhilarating!!! I am pumped to get started in the world of medicine!
> 
> So here's my list:
> Shifa Medical (First Choice, and most probably!)
> ...


Your class will graduate in 2016#laugh


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I know, I figured it out, but i can't edit it


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

I have applied to AMC
Next maybe Zia and waiting for DOW torelease their dates.

May Allah grant us all the best!


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Oh btw, any idea when AMC announces our results?


----------



## doctors_academy (Dec 24, 2012)

plz do reply
if u need any special help in any subject, i can guide u
dr mustafa


----------



## recruitmbbs (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone interested tostudy MBBS in China, please contact me. I recruit students for ZhengzhouUniversity and School of International Education, Huazhong University ofScience and Technology. You can inbox me here and I'llprovide you with more details; tuition fees, accomodation e.t.c

Looking forward tohear from you soon.

Thanks.


----------

